# 1st natural pregnancy 2nd ivf lost due to cervical issues



## nikkistar (Jan 19, 2010)

hi, 

i am 27 years old i  have a six year old son i fell naturally no problems.we were trying for four years for baby no2 but no joy i had a lap and dye at my local hospital and it reveald blocked tubes.I was told i would need to have ivf and choose bourn hall i later changed to lister hospital in chealsea as i had heard they deal with low amh levels which i also have 2.9. My husband also has low sperm count.we had icsi at the middle of last year and had a great response we managed to get 7 eggs and two made it to blastocycst stage.i had one egg put back in and resulted in a bfp all my dreams had came true and finally relaxed after my 12 weeks scan sadly at 14 weeks my waters broke and our little boy ethan was born sleeping at 14 weeks and 3 days.i have now been told that they think i have cervical incompetence and also that i had strep b and they think that could have killed ethan when my cervix was open they have said that i can be stitched at 12 weeks if i fall pregnant again through ivf i just wondered if anyone on here has had first pregnancy no problems and then had cervical issues with the second i would be very gratefull to hear from any one that has 

nikki x x x x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

nikki - sorry to hear about your loss     im afraid i have no experience of your problem at all but i do know there are a few ladies on some of the boards who do 
hopefully one of them will be able to help you


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nikki - So sorry to hear of your loss    . I do know that if medics think there is a cervical incompetence they will put a stich in but I thought this generally happened about 16 weeks. In my pregnancy my cervix was checked at 16 weeks due to the fact that I had a cone biopsy when I was younger and if it had been shown to be incompetent they would have put a stich in. I wish you well on your next treatment


----------



## nikkistar (Jan 19, 2010)

hi mary because i lost my last baby at 14 weeks they want to do it at 12 x


----------

